# name your octuplets



## ThatGirl

well sure u all heard of the women with octuplets so
what if it was u, name them...

8 boys
8 girls etc...

mine 

all boys

alfie lewis william
charlie james william
freddie ------ william
shay ------ william
kayleb harris nathaniel
chase braydan kye 
harvey
oliver

girls

amelia-rose faith
amelie brooke
kenya
taya
petal - oh likes it
brooke
kyla
aleesha

will list rest after tea


----------



## Ilove

Sweet idea


----------



## MUMOF5

*8 Boys, in order of preference:* 
Oliver (Ollie) 
Alfie 
Louie 
Joe 
Finley 
Flynn 
Freddie 
Zachary.

*8 Girls, in order of preference:* 
Madeleine 
Phoebe 
Ella 
Lola
Lily 
Molly 
Amelie 
Connie.

Its harder than you think!!:wacko: xx


----------



## ThatGirl

MUMOF5 said:


> *8 Boys, in order of preference:*
> Oliver (Ollie)
> Alfie
> Louie
> Joe
> Finley
> Flynn
> Freddie
> Zachary.
> 
> *8 Girls, in order of preference:*
> Madeleine
> Phoebe
> Ella
> Lola
> Lily
> Molly
> Amelie
> Connie.
> 
> Its harder than you think!!:wacko: xx


i love your choice of names but u already know that


----------



## jackiea85

Ok I'll give it a go! 
Boys: Joshua, Adam, Toby, Theo, Stewart (Stewie), Michael, Benjamin, James
Girls: Ismay, Elsie, Violet, Nina, Sophia, Rebecca, Evelyn, Katie

That was really really hard, especially the boys names!


----------



## kat08

Boys

Harry
William
Ralphie
Oliver
Joshua
Joseph
Arthur
Ethan


Girls

Lydia
Hermione
Edith
Gracie
Amelia
Phoebe
Elsie
Connie


----------



## MUMOF5

ThatGirl said:


> MUMOF5 said:
> 
> 
> *8 Boys, in order of preference:*
> Oliver (Ollie)
> Alfie
> Louie
> Joe
> Finley
> Flynn
> Freddie
> Zachary.
> 
> *8 Girls, in order of preference:*
> Madeleine
> Phoebe
> Ella
> Lola
> Lily
> Molly
> Amelie
> Connie.
> 
> Its harder than you think!!:wacko: xx
> 
> 
> i love your choice of names but u already know thatClick to expand...

Ahh thanks hun, just wish DH loved them too :growlmad:. xx


----------



## ThatGirl

MUMOF5 said:


> ThatGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MUMOF5 said:
> 
> 
> *8 Boys, in order of preference:*
> Oliver (Ollie)
> Alfie
> Louie
> Joe
> Finley
> Flynn
> Freddie
> Zachary.
> 
> *8 Girls, in order of preference:*
> Madeleine
> Phoebe
> Ella
> Lola
> Lily
> Molly
> Amelie
> Connie.
> 
> Its harder than you think!!:wacko: xx
> 
> 
> i love your choice of names but u already know thatClick to expand...
> 
> Ahh thanks hun, just wish DH loved them too :growlmad:. xxClick to expand...

i know the feeling my oh insists charlies a girls name


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

*Boys*
Jake
Archie
Toby
Shaun
Joey
Ronnie
Alfie
Sidney

*Girls*
Ruby
Holly
Molly
Charlie
Lexi
Daisy
Mia
Karla


----------



## lili24

Layla
Esmee
Lola
Liliana
Ella
Evie
Anabel
Alexa

Kai
Shay
Jayden
Riley
Lucas
Mason
Maddox
Jack


----------



## lisa35

Girls

Lexi
Evie
Erin
Freya
Grace
Morgan
Rose
Scarlet

BOYS

William
Finlay
Kian
Alfie
Joshua
Jay
Aiden
Jack


----------



## flutterbyes

Esme
Lara
Imogen
Daisy
Charlotte
Phoebe
Matilda
Seraphina

(omg I think I want eight daughters just for that sibset now!)

freddie
caleb
jayden
isaac
jacob
zachary
ben
reuben

Prefer all girls!


----------



## precious-gift

Eilidh
Ailsa
Kaelyn
Luisa
Morgan
Isla
Mairi
jorja

Jake
Rhys
Kai
Dylan
Caleb
Logan
Lewis
Shaun


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

GIRLS

Sabrina Iris
Starla Leigh
Gabriella
Holly
Lucy
Lola
Alicia
Megan

BOYS

Theo
Noah
Leo
Ben
cameron
Hayden
isaac
ellis


----------



## aSh_x0x

Girls

Rhylee
Imogen
Savannah
Sophia
Ava
Evie
Alyssa
Marli

Boys

Lucas
Landon
Zac
Connor
Jace
Noah
Josiah
Joshua


----------



## ~Roo~

*8 girls:*
Anna Genevieve
Ruby Aurora
Catalina Tru
Ivy Johanna
Cecily Beatrix
Evanthe Rebecca
Freya Penelope
Charlotte Daisy
Calanthe Maria
~~~~Anna, Ruby, Cat, Ivy, CiCi, Eva, Freya, Lottie, and Calla~~~~

*8 boys:*
Asher Mitchell
Lachlan James
Julian Daniel
Aidric Ryan
Sawyer Markus
Axel Bradley
Ezra David
Beckett Luca
Dietrick Jon
~~~~Ash, L.J., Julian, Ricky, Sawyer, Axe, Ezra, Beck, and Dieter~~~~


----------



## 24/7

Olivia
Imogen
Grace
Abligail
Isabella
Caitlyn
Niamh
Ava

Samuel
Jospeh
Callum
Josuha
Ethan
Jacob
William
James


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

*Boys*

Daniel
Lucas
Isaac
Harry
Pheonix
Jack
Tyler
Leo

*Girls*

Hannah
Amber
Isabelle
Scarlett
Ruby
Rebecca
Lola
Carmen


----------



## suzanne108

Ohhhhh I like :)

BOYS: 
Harry
Joshua
Thomas
Benjamin
William
Alexander
Zack
Dylan

GIRLS:
Lola
Lydia
Daisy
Amber
Emily
Elizabeth
Jessica
Poppy

I would be stuck to think of middle names too!!!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Boys

Harrison
Kai
Jack
Teejay
Shay
Ellis
Evan
Guy

Girls

Maisey
Ava
Lacey
Lottie
Izabelle
Monique
Kyra
Ruby*


----------



## hexyewdancer

*Boys*

Blake
Cody
Myles
Riley
Kristian
Beau
Finn
Noah

*Girls*

Trinity
Esme
Eden
Isabella
Imogen
Phoebe
Rae
Darcy


----------



## ALY

BOYS 

jacob 
ashley
jay
ashton
jenson
alfi
jack
alex

GIRLS 

arla 
sophie
melia
grace
isla
amber
izzie
indi


----------



## Bunnipowder

Omg love the idea!!!

Girls
Ashlee
Tabitha
Jasmine
Layla
Daisy
Laycee
Amelia
Shola

Boys
Henry
Cameron
Harry
Caleb
Jacob
Issac
Archie
Billy


----------



## AFC84

This was hard!

Girls:

Madison
Ruby
Kyra
Scarlett
Tiana
Tallulah
D'Arcy
Tabitha

Boys:

Kayden
Cameron
Orion
Malachai
Jack
Ethan
Lucas
Xavier


----------



## Caoimhe

*Boys*
Oliver
Corin
Halam
Ben
Aaron
Rio
Daniel
Dario

*Girls*
Gemma
Emily
Isabella
Liani
Isla
Caitlin
Bethan
Sibeal

That was quite hard...


----------



## Pinkgirl

oo cool thread

Boys:
Jamie
Alfie
Joshua
Finley
Ben
Dylan
Charlie
Bradley
Jordan

Girls:
Maise
Emileigh
Lyla or Lyrah
Freya
Neave
Maddie
Liliah
Eden

God i could pick 20 girls names! lol
x


----------



## beccaboo

ladies:

Summer
Laynee
Iris
Riley
Violet
Delilah
Bailey
Lola


Gents:

Shiloh
London
Shadoe
Kenzie
Charlie
Harlow
kailer
Rory

im terrible on the spot, im sure i missed most of my faves.


----------



## readyforbaby

GIRLS...

Lydia 
Eleanor
Ivy
Sage
Marisol
Zoey
Viveka
Harlow
Waverly
Avalon
Helen
(oops, that is 11 but those are my faves!) I use to love Georgia as well but my friend named her dog that so...

BOYS...

Griffin
Pierce
Fox
Declan
Arlo
Jonah
Silas
Montgomery
Sayer
Nolan
Lochlan
Xander
River
Truman

Ok, so I have named more than octuplets, but why stop at 8? lol. Just some fun ideas!


----------



## Mrs A

* boys names :
Jayden
Sonny
Mason
Flyn
Jacob
Jay
Ethan 
Joshua

8 Girls names :
Freya
Gracie
Rhianna
Darcie
Evie
Lola
Esmie
Ella


----------



## suzanne108

I need to stop reading this thread......I thought I was decided on names.....ARGH tooooooo much choice!!!!!! Hehe xx


----------



## Kess

Boys:
Kai Alexander
Lucas Benjamin
Finnegan Henry
Ashton Tobias
Theodore
Zeke
Nathaniel
Gaelen

Girls:
Kathryn Hana
Megan Frances
Eleanor Bethan
Isobelle
Saoirse Mai
Marianna
Morgana
Caleigh

Harder than expected! I love so many names, but there's having to think of whether they go together, and using some of them for middle names and stuff.


----------



## lizardbreath

Boys Names . 
Jaxzen ( Jaxz for short )
Joshua 
Logan 
Zackery 
Ryder 
Reese 
Scott 
Austin 

Girls Names 
Skyler 
Lilly 
Angel 
Cameron 
Kathren 
Kori
Kris 
Charlie


----------



## calliebaby

Boys: Eli, Jacob, Brandon, Tyler, Sam, Aiden, Christian, Austin

Girls: Jordyn, Sophia, Ellie, Gracie, McKayla, Chloe, Madison, Sydney


----------



## gracegrace

I think it's need to be themed!

OK... for girls, getting conceptual:
Faith
Hope
Grace/Gracie (either, not sure)
Joy
Mercy
Ereni (means 'peace' in Greek, just to carry on the theme)
Aimee ('loved' in French)
Tovah ('good' in Hebrew)

... and for boys, all Biblical:
Adam
Isaac
Boaz
Emmanuel
Ezekiel
Luke
John
Peter


----------



## Panda_Ally

Boys 

Freddie 
Jack 
Daniel
Thomas
Edward
Anthony
Joseph
Alfie

Girls

Lydia
Lily
Layla
Erin
Eva
Molly
Matilda
Lorri


----------



## sarah1989

In order of preference:

*Girls: *
Myla Lillian
Marishka Eileen
Avery Kendall
Charlotte Ryanne
Zoe(y) Reagan
Joselyn Faith
Amelia Celeste
Erynne Skye

*Boys:*
Cameron Richard 
Marc Hudson 
Christopher Emile
Malcolm Alexander
Timothy Andrew
Joshua William
Nicolas James
Jacob Graham

_If 4 Girls and 4 Boys:_
Myla Lillian
Marishka Eileen
Avery Kendall
Joselyn Faith

Cameron Richard 
Marc Hudson 
Christopher Emile
Malcolm Alexander


----------



## Katia-xO

I love the idea of this, it's really difficult to think though!

Girls:
Eleanor
Elsie
Lola 
Lucia
Brooke
Ashlyn 
Amelia
Daisy

Boys:
Alfie
Archie
Joshua
Bradley
Leo
Morgan
Riley
Jayden


----------



## BradysMum

This is with DH's influence, some of these really aren't my favourite names at all

Boys:

Jacob Kava
William Samson
Benjamin Palepoi
Nathan Tipene
Carter Taonga
Oscar Rawiri
Alexander Maaka
Elijah Huatare

Girls

Hannah Fale
Talia Aroha
Eden Ngaire
Willow Marama
Lily Ruihi
Madeleine Pania
Ariel Reka
Freya Marika


----------



## britt1986

Boys:

Lance Michael
Charlie Lynn
Kayden Bradley
Brayden Lee
Jeremy Brice
Grayson Hunter
Darren Gene
Jackson Wade

Girls:

Olivia Cheyenne
Bailey LeAnn
Zoe Lynn
Lindsay Marie
McKenzie Elizabeth
Kennedy Hope
Sarah BreAnn
Carrie Alexis


----------



## kate.m.

Girls:
Darla,
Aoife,
Tulah,
Esme,
Elsa,
Nuala,
Thalia,
Ashlyn.

Boys:
Logan,
Zach,
Riley,
Xander,
Archie,
Jacques,
Oscar,
Toby.

Wow- just re-reading my names, i noticed that 6 of the 8 girls names have an "a" sound at the end! Think i must like "a" names then! Anyone else notice any patterns with theirs?


----------



## MeggieMoo88

Girls 

Scarlett
Freya
Grace
Ava
Olivia
Emily
Isabella/Gabriella
Mia

Boys 

Alfie
Joshua
Evan
Noah
Luke
Charlie
Jackson
Zachary (Zach)


----------



## bump#1

Girls

Lola
Abigail
Katy
Erin
Emily
Eleanor
Helen
Brooke

Boys

Finnley
Ryan
Joshua
Harry
William
Freddie
Jack
James


Oh that was hard work!


----------



## embo216

Girls-

Poppy
Ruby
Maisy
Evie
Isabella
Scarlett
Amber
Gracie

Boys-

Jack
Alfie
Freddie
Frankie
Josh
George 
Thomas
Charlie

:D


----------



## whiby

girls
charlotte
esme
phoebe
abigail
amy
alice
sophie
lucy

boys
ethan (my son's name)
isaac
caleb
zach
harry
william
thomas
jack

:)


----------



## shaunanicole

I can't do itttttt!!! I sat here for ages trying and I just can't. :rofl:


----------



## jayjay1990

Girls:

Amelia
Keira
Leah
Kayla
Alexis
Chloe
Lillyana
Peyton

Boys:

Lucas
Declan
Nathan
Callum
Connor
Jack
Daniel
Alexander


----------



## EstelSeren

I can do boys easily but haven't a clue for girls!! Can't think of one girls name I really like!!!
So for boys:
Gwydion Osian
Idris Cai
Trystan Rhys
Iestyn Pryderi
Gereint Adair
Owain Micah
Galen Nathaniel
Bedwyr Myrddin

Thank God we never plan on leaving Wales!!!

Beca :wave:


----------



## Brightfield

Eliza
Beatrice
Anna
Alice
Mabel
Imogen
Clara
Tess

Finn
Louis
Arthur
Edward
Frederick
Milo
Felix
Barnaby


----------



## noddysgirl84

Daisy
Lila
Jessica
Emme
Layla
Olivia
Chloe
Summer

Isacc
Noah
Hayden
Christian
Lewis
Curtis
Kyle
Jacob


----------



## mrscookie

Harlie
Freya
Gracie
Keilyn
Lacey
Clover
Rayne
Leonie

Felix
Milo
Jonah
Elijah
Raymond
Dominic
Blue
Darryn


god help my kids lol!

Most of these are off the cuff lol.. I wouldnt really think of calling my child half of those to be honest, but I still like them :D What can I say? I like strange names.


----------



## kaykay

Ok here goes:

Boys:

Noah
Xavier
Chase
Shay
Ruben
Edward
Ronnie
Arthur

Girls
Imarnie
Lacey
Shyloh
Savannah
Matilda
Felicity
Harriet
Mylie

Boys i found really Difficult but girls came pretty easy.. Plus I already have a 4 month old daughter MILLICENT or Millie for short so the names would have to go.


----------



## Claire788

Girls

Erin
Paige
Lilly
Evie-Nicole
Morgan
Faith
Olivia
Kaytie

Boys
Riley
Finlay
Harrison
Reed
Jasper
Edward-Arron
Luke
Scott


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Girls
Ruby
Lola
Sophie
Lexi
Anna
Ella
Lila
Amelie

Boys
Roman
Kyle
David
Matthew
Jonathan
Connor
Ben
James


----------



## suri mum

EstelSeren said:


> I can do boys easily but haven't a clue for girls!! Can't think of one girls name I really like!!!
> So for boys:
> Gwydion Osian
> Idris Cai
> Trystan Rhys
> Iestyn Pryderi
> Gereint Adair
> Owain Micah
> Galen Nathaniel
> Bedwyr Myrddin
> 
> Thank God we never plan on leaving Wales!!!
> 
> Beca :wave:

Beca - I'm from North Wales and I love your Welsh names! I'd love to use some of them, but my hubby is American and we live far from Wales. I really wanted a Rhys for a while, but his family thought it would be promounced "rice". :cry: They'd probably burst a blood vessel trying to pronounce Bedwyr Myrddin! :D


----------



## trynitey

*Girls*
Brynlee
Arabella
Peyton
Trista
Taylor
Marina
Delaney
Braelyn

*Boys*
Tristan
Shane
Wyatt
Nathaniel
Dylan
Austin
Carter
Chase


----------



## KateNicola

:bodyb: Let's give this a try.

Boys
Oliver
Alexander
Oscar
Galen
William
Doran
Keenan
Zachary

Girls
Mary
Abigail
Ivy-Anna
Kennli
Suzan
Arlyana
Jaxine
Hope


----------



## MUMOF5

MUMOF5 said:


> *8 Boys, in order of preference:*
> Oliver (Ollie)
> Alfie
> Louie
> Joe
> Finley
> Flynn
> Freddie
> Zachary.
> 
> *8 Girls, in order of preference:*
> Madeleine
> Phoebe
> Ella
> Lola
> Lily
> Molly
> Amelie
> Connie.
> 
> Its harder than you think!!:wacko: xx

Wow long time since I posted in this one. Gonna give it another try and see how my preferences have changed since 2009 :)

Boys:

Lincoln
Brody
Joseph
John/Jonny
Abel
Maxwell
Archie
Flynn

Girls:

Ava
Phoebe
Cora
Norah
Ivy
Constance (Connie)
Lilah
Rose


----------



## wannabemomy37

:blue:
Xavier Edwin
Tyler Andrew
Wesley Mitchell
Jacob Thomas (JT)
Jared Elijah
Finnley John
Theodore Kae
Frederick Scott

:pink:
Neveyah Diane
Mikaelyn Rose
Eleanor Faith
Rhielyn Nicole
Maiya Louise
Aaliyah Skye
Desirae Lorraine
Sapphire Faye


----------



## CrimsonZombie

*Boys:*
Logan
Alex
Andrew (Andy)
Zane
Kai
Kane
Rhys
Jayden (Jay)


*Girls:*
Zelda
Candice
Fleur
Phoenix
Ava
Isabella (Bella)
Taylor (Tay)
Ella

Came to a block trying to come up with all the boys name ](*,) Girls are far easier for me to come up with :laugh2:


----------



## KittyVentura

Ok. 8 boys

Harrison
Oliver
Theodore
Elijah
Noah
Rupert
Benjamin
Issac

8 girls:

Harriet
Tabitha
Katherine 
Charlotte
Elizabeth
Lydia
Eleanor
Norah


----------



## Rhio92

Girls;

Effie
Ivy
Ffion
Daisy
Isla
Holly
Emily
Caitlyn

boys;
Adam
Lorcan
Joel
Thomas
Cahaelan
Clay
Alex
Cahal


----------



## Eleanor ace

Boys
Rupert
Sebastian
Wilf (Wilfred)
Albie (Albert)
Julian
Fox
Leif
Arthur

Girls
Isobel
Emilia
Tabitha
Arielle
Isla
Lyra
Clara
Effie


----------



## CanadianMaple

Anna
Kate
Raya
Paige
Nora
Maya
Sadie
Scarlett

Boys:
Nolan
Owen
Adam
Charlie
Oliver
Jack
Mason
Leo


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

Here goes my try at it...
Girls:
Alexandria Danielle
Zoey Ashlyn (these ^^ 2 are for sure happening if we have any girls)
Amelia Rose
Katniss 
Raine
Harmony 
Elizabeth
Sophia

Boys:
Leonidas Orion (mn?)
Judson
Lucas 
Scott
Andrew
Stryker
Falcon
Dominic(Niko) 

Top boys name is also happening if we have a boy(at least first name, love orion but not sure it goes together)


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Girls: 

Isabella 
Rose 
Amelia
Ivy 
Freya 
Alice 
Emily 
Lydia 

Boys:

Oliver 
George 
Charlie
Arthur
Harry 
Alexander 
Julian 
Jack


----------



## emyandpotato

Jasper
Bruno
Arlo
Felix
Alexander
Alfie
Wolfgäng
Bernard

Auden
Nola
Olivié
Hero
Romy
Cleo
Lux
Lyra


----------



## MissyLissy

Fun topic!

Boys:
1. Declan
2. Graham
3. Asher
4. Roman
5. Nicholas
6. Joshua 
7. Colin
8. Logan

Girls:
1. Isla
2. Nora
3. Amelie
4. Madeleine 
5. Ella
6. Charlotte
7. Hadley
8. Clara

(I'm personally using Declan and Isla for my upcoming set of multiples ;))


----------



## Button#

Girls

Cordelia Ivy
Elizabeth Rose
Pippa
Nancy
Felicity 
Martha
Isla
Audrey

Boys

Eric David 
Jasper
Sebastian 
Walter
Bertram nn Bertie
Rupert
Jeremy
Gregory


----------



## CassieSims

Girls:

McCorleigh
Nova
Astrid
Finleigh
Dawn
Cassandra
Astéri 
Jackson


Boys:

Dean
McCormack
Breckin
Beckett
Michael Jr.
Douglass
Chester
Weston


----------



## AngelofTroy

Eek! 8 babies! 

Mine would be... in no particular order... 

Boys:

Reuben
Casper
Rowan
Charlie 
Lucas 
Jonah 
Fabyan 
Yoan 

Girls:

Annie-Rose 
Daphne
Cecily
Heather
Mary 
Heidi 
Leilah 
Elsie


----------



## viii

Oh goodness! I don't know if I love 8 boy names and 8 girl names so I'll just pretend I had 4 of each ;) 

Boys:

Jamison 
Henry
Jude
Ezra

Girls:

Elizabeth
Madeleine
Penelope 
Helena


----------



## pippi_89

*Boys*
Benjamin
Isaac
James
Matthew
Daniel
Christopher
Jacob
Dominic

*Girls*
Emily
Abigail
Florence
Elsa
Rebecca
Alice
Charlotte
Elena


----------



## neadyda

Boys:
Matthew
Lennon
Albert (but would call him Alby)
Benjamin
Harrison
Oliver 
Buster
Alexander

Girls:
Ava
Aoife
Róisín
Catherine
Georgia
Lydia
Hollie
Niamh 

Middle names for boys:
Eamon
John
Barry 
Thomas
Conor (all family names)

Middle names for girls:
Mary
Deborah
Josephine 
Catherine (all family names)


----------



## Mum2threeboys

Teehee awesome idea!!

Boys:

Jude
Oliver
Oscar
Finn
George
Harry
Tom
John

Hubs boys choice: 

Oscar
Charlie
Archie
Harry
Henry
Angus
Benjamin
Bailey

Girls:

Florence
Ella
Eliza
Rose
Eleanor
Olivia
Ruby
Freya

Hubs girls choice:

Elizabeth
Florence
Angelica
Olivia
Sophie
Ruby
Amelia
Sylvia

It's funny we really don't agree on many!!! :rofl:


----------



## Buffyx

I'm not sure I could think of 8 names of each sex that I like, especially since I barely like ANY boy names, but I'll give it a go :)

GIRLS:
Veda
Wren
Quinn
Mila
Zoe 
Lilly
Sophie
Eden

BOYS:
Abel
Jude
Sam
Hugh
Cole
Nate
Jack
Taj


----------



## mrswi

Boys

Rafferty
Milo
Jude
Nate
Arthur
Stanley
Austin
Nolan

Girls

Emilia
Amelie
Matilda
Vivienne
Ivy
Nola
Carmen
Cora


----------



## JessyG

Oooh i like this.

Boys
Rory
Elliot
Oscar
Rafferty
Freddie
Harry
Noah
Joseph

Girls
Olive
Charlotte
Amelie
Carly
Joni
Elodie
Penny
Alice

ask me again tomorrow it may be different lol!


----------



## dizzy65

Boys:
Perseus 
Noah 
Dominic 
Jason Jr
Deucalian 
Lincoln 
Nathianial 
Xavier 

Girls:
Autumn 
Aubree 
Arabella 
Tatiannah 
Zoey 
Liliana 
Evie 
Corabella


----------

